# Acronym List



## iowa josh83 (Apr 20, 2011)

In my line of work (military training) we deal with a ton of different acronyms. But there sure are a few you guys all use here on SMF that I'm not familiar with. Has anyone ever compiled an acronym list and posted it as a sticky for all us new members?

Here's a few that come to mind:

Q view - I know what it is but what does it stand for? and are there any requirements when to posting a Q view?

CBP -  no clue here

WSM - To me this means Winchester Short Mag but I'm sure he wasn't smoking meat in his rifle.

UDS - ?? you get the point.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## big twig (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes it is in the wiki and here is the link

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/acronyms


----------



## iowa josh83 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks! That helps a lot!


----------



## big twig (Apr 21, 2011)

No problem, Happy Smoking!


----------



## smoketexring (Jan 22, 2012)

FTC = Foil, Towel, and Cooler.  I have yet to see this acronym.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 22, 2012)

FTC is a new one on me


----------



## tom kish (Jan 22, 2012)

May I humbly suggest adding BBB?  I'm pretty sure I've figured it out (buck-board bacon), but it took a little bit.  If I'm wrong, could you please tell me what it is?

Thanks, and it's a great list!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 22, 2012)

Your right it's Buckboard Bacon!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 22, 2012)

We probably do need to add the BBB to the list. I will  post it in the MOD section


----------

